

Quantum Physics & Natural Language Processing (pp. 8-11) - haliax
http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/industry/content/IndustryNewsSummer2011.pdf

======
Emore
Cool, didn't know about these publications (I'm at the Comlab myself.)

Seems like the webpage to sign up for the newsletters (by email!) is
<http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/industry/public/newsletter.jsp>

~~~
haliax
I graduated from the Comlab / New College last year. Which college are you at?
What year?

